# My Progress



## DaveL (30 Oct 2008)

Well having started down *The Slope TM* I thought I should keep you all informed on my progress. :roll: 
Here are the tools that came with the lathe





I then bought these from Proops




And I have been putting them to good use, nothing fancy but still good fun, two file handles in beech




followed by two in walnut




I then found an oak off cut so here is a smaller one in oak




Then I found the pictures of the screw drivers that some of you have been making, had a little bit of the oak left 




And tonight I cut a bit off the lace wood I got from Yandles




Still need to trim the end off that, but I am definitely hooked on this spinney type of thing. 

I do need a few more tools and some sanding sealer along with some finer sand paper.


----------



## stevebuk (30 Oct 2008)

nice set of handles dave, in fact the 3 tools that came with it, i am still using the same gouge for my pens now.
well done.


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2008)

Learning to handle those tools well *Dave*, don't forget your HSS tools will quite happily turn brass for your ferrules if you have some old pipe connectors around.

__________Here's a couple more ideas for you to try. (I use Masonry Nails for the Awls)
_________ 

_____ 

______click on images for larger view_


----------



## Blister (30 Oct 2008)

Looking good dave , Do you give lessons :wink: 

If you get stuck with anything just shout :lol: 

Have fun


----------



## Woodmagnet (31 Oct 2008)

Dave.


----------



## PowerTool (31 Oct 2008)

Nice work,Dave - useful pieces,and a great way of using up leftover timber  

Andrew


----------



## maltrout512 (31 Oct 2008)

Nice work Dave. It's great feeling using something that you have made. Keep up the good turning.


----------



## loz (31 Oct 2008)

Walnut handles !! - Your're so posh............


----------



## wizer (31 Oct 2008)

Well done Dave. I am so tempted down this slope after watching your journey. I really don't have the room in my shop. I'll want a play if you have a bash next year


----------



## DaveL (3 Nov 2008)

Well I had today off work, using up my holiday before the end of the year, spent some time in the shop.
Finished off the lace wood handle that I did last week and turned 2 more walnut handles




And as there have been pictures of mushrooms I thought I would have a go




I did the 2 pine ones first, from a bit from the wood burner pile. The first one has come out like a drawer handle. :roll: But as they say practise makes perfect, still got a way to go but the oak ones from a old fence post and lastly walnut don't look too bad to me. 

I have found that Chronos do a slightly cheaper chuck that will fit the headstock spindle so hope Santa will bring me one. [-o<


----------



## Paul.J (3 Nov 2008)

Looking good Dave


----------



## hpl (5 Nov 2008)

HI Dave,

Looking good there, looks like you are getting a clean finish on the pine, always a sign of the tools cutting well/being used correctly. Nice to see the walnut being used.

Johnny B


----------



## wizer (5 Nov 2008)

Dave you're a natural at this.


----------



## greggy (5 Nov 2008)

well done dave, i recognise the walnut one,, its a shaggy ink cap :wink:


----------



## DaveL (5 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I do find this great fun.  
I have tried turning lots of off cuts and still have a few more types of wood to try. 
Johnny the walnut is lovely to turn the finish I can get on it is so nice. 8) 
I now have a range of abrasives that go up to 1200, makes a big difference to the finish.
I don't have any sanding sealer, having looked round there appears to be at least 2 if not 3 types, could one of you please give me advice on what I should buy? I want to wax over the top of it, Allen (blister) had some I used on the oak bowl I turn at his place but I cannot remember which type it was. :roll:


----------



## Blister (5 Nov 2008)

DaveL":1m2lq5yf said:


> Thanks for the comments, I do find this great fun.
> I have tried turning lots of off cuts and still have a few more types of wood to try.
> Johnny the walnut is lovely to turn the finish I can get on it is so nice. 8)
> I now have a range of abrasives that go up to 1200, makes a big difference to the finish.
> I don't have any sanding sealer, having looked round there appears to be at least 2 if not 3 types, could one of you please give me advice on what I should buy? I want to wax over the top of it, Allen (blister) had some I used on the oak bowl I turn at his place but I cannot remember which type it was. :roll:



Dave , it was std cellulose sanding sealer , its all I ever use , and when dry and de nibbed , wax over the top 

:wink:


----------



## DaveL (6 Nov 2008)

Well I have just had a sort thought the other stuff that Dave gave me when I picked up the lathe, found a part tin of Chestnut cellulose sanding sealer. So I am all set up on the finishing front.
I cut some walnut blanks and left the glue drying on the brass pen tubes. I will try and turn them tomorrow.


----------



## Jenx (6 Nov 2008)

Hi there Dave -- I don't know if this would be 'accepted practice', but I was told to dilute Cellulose sanding sealer 50/50 with cellulose thinners, before applying.
I've been doing so, and it seemed to improve things .. :duno: 
( forgive me if thats something 'obvious' that everyone should know as a matter of course... an 'auld heid' told me to do it, when i started out )


----------



## TEP (6 Nov 2008)

Mornin' all.

What has not been mentioned is the 'Cellulose Sanding Sealer', in fact any sanding sealer is not a durable finish. Even when finished with wax. Sanding sealer's are what they say on the tin, for sealing the wood pores in preparation for the final finish. If used on their own with just a wax finish it will deteriorate over time, and quite quickly if the item is being handled.

These days I always finish off with a couple of coats of a finishing oil on top of the sealer if I am looking for a satin finish, and a melamine or lacquer finish if I want a gloss finish. All can be waxed if wished when completed.

The idea of 'bashing' the sealer down 50/50 is when it is used on tight hard grained timbers which don't absorb the sealer very well, it stops you building high ridges of sealer when buffing up. It also means you have to put double the coats on a absorbent timber, but I always use 50/50 for ease of application. Also where a lot of people make a mistake is not keeping the thinned sealer stirred, you should always shake the container of thinned sealer before using just to bring up the solids which settle very quickly. Also it should all be sanded off before the next coat, the idea being to fill the grain and pores of the work not to build up a finished coat on the surface.

Also I believe that we should be using a shellac based sealer beneath friction polishes as the friction polish is shellac based. I don't think the cellulose and shellac finishes are really compatible, (_although I stand to be corrected on this_) and must admit to using cellulose under friction polish myself.

SO I suggest if you wish to have a long lasting finish on your work use something other than a sealer as a final coat.


----------



## DaveL (6 Nov 2008)

Well I turned the pen blanks this evening and made a pencil!




I use the sanding sealer, neat as I don't have any thinners, yet. 
I then used some Osmo hardwax oil gave a nice matt finish, I am pleased with it.

I think I need to turn the wood down a bit more or shape the ends slightly, but as this was my first attempt I an quite pleased to have a usable pencil and not a selection of spare parts that might be useful some time. :roll:


----------



## CHJ (6 Nov 2008)

DaveL":19o2l0tk said:


> Well I turned the pen blanks this evening and made a pencil!
> ...... I am pleased with it.....



He's




ed



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Blister (6 Nov 2008)

CHJ":4r33k5lg said:


> DaveL":4r33k5lg said:
> 
> 
> > Well I turned the pen blanks this evening and made a pencil!
> ...



Sorry Dave :lol: 

its all my fault    :wink:


----------



## DaveL (20 Nov 2008)

Well of course Chas is quite right I am totally hooked. :roll: 

I have turned some more pen blanks 




Took the walnut one in it work an promptly got an order from one of my team for a matching pen, pencil and cuff link set for his dad. So ordered some boxes from Axminster.





I have taken delivery of some new tools from Allen (Blister) so thought I should try them out




Both made from fire wood, one still has nail holes which it a bit of a shame as I am quite pleased with how they turned out.


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Nov 2008)

When are you getting a bigger lathe then Dave? It's inevitable you know :lol: 

Pete


----------



## penman (21 Nov 2008)

Hi DaveL

I always use cellulose sanding sealer thinned down about 50/50 with cellulose thinners. These are both available from all good turning suppliers.
Good luck with the turning.  

Malcolm


----------



## boysie39 (21 Nov 2008)

Anyone like to have a bet of 50p that Davel will buy the Bowl lathe if Blister still has it Byyyyyy next May, if not before. Good on ya Dave your showing a lot of us up, some nifty turning there my Boy.
REgards Boysie.


----------



## Jenx (21 Nov 2008)

Boysie has a good point there Dave... surely you deserve a wee Xmas pressie to yourself ! :wink:  

Best you'll get on that bet is "5/4 ON" Eugene .... its got an inevitability to it, eh ? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Blister (21 Nov 2008)

boysie39":kadjm3yl said:


> Anyone like to have a bet of 50p that Davel will buy the Bowl lathe if Blister still has it Byyyyyy next May, if not before. Good on ya Dave your showing a lot of us up, some nifty turning there my Boy.
> REgards Boysie.



Are you referring to this bad boy \/ 






















:lol: 
:wink:

O look I just spotted some more chisels 8)


----------



## DaveL (8 Dec 2008)

Blister":2y2sl6s6 said:


> Are you referring to this bad boy \/



That Bad Boy as you call it would be quite at home in my shop, I have a liking for cast iron, gives machines a certain stability as well as long life.  
I just don't think I can swing it as an extra present. :roll: 

But I have been using the small spinney thing on more fire wood, what do you think?




I thought he was a little bland so embellished him a bit.




I took him to show the grandchildren and did not manage to bring him home again so it must of been better. :lol: 
I also had a go at the angel that one of you kindly posted a layout for.




Not the same selection of timber, the only sycamore I have is only 1" so the body is pine (fire wood), the wing is the second attempt and that bit me a number of times while trying to sand and finish it. ](*,)




This has a nail hole if you look carefully. :roll: 
I have made two more pen and pencil sets.




I think this is African black wood, it was in the bag of blanks that Dave gave me with the lathe.




These are padouk, made to order for one of the chaps I work with, I need to make some matching cuff links to go with them.
Having lost my last snow man I spent some time today producing these.




Shame about the knot but I was quite pleased that I managed to turn it without any major problem.


----------



## CHJ (8 Dec 2008)

Like your cool customers Dave, I wonder what someone is getting for Xmas gifts :lol:


----------



## Blister (8 Dec 2008)

Looking good Dave :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (9 Dec 2008)

Very nice Dave  
That bigger lathe will soon be in your WS :shock:


----------



## DaveL (28 Dec 2008)

Well now I have a chuck I can try some other things, so here are today's turnings.




I think the wood is holly, trimmed from a tree in the garden last spring, it surface in the wood shed while collecting fuel for the wood burner. :shock:
No finish on them, the mushrooms are straight from the tools. I am getting better at sharpening, I am thinking of ordering a jig for the Jet wet grinder, to give better repeatability.
Hollowing the goblet was not that easy, I best practise on a few more. :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (28 Dec 2008)

Looking good Dave.
If it is Holly you are lucky it hasn't split :shock: 
Bigger chuck,bigger lathe next :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (28 Dec 2008)

boysie39":21w81mwx said:


> Anyone like to have a bet of 50p that Davel will buy the Bowl lathe if Blister still has it Byyyyyy next May, if not before. Good on ya Dave your showing a lot of us up, some nifty turning there my Boy.
> REgards Boysie.



ahh but now blister has his poolewood for sale too which will he plump for ? anyone fancy a flutter


----------



## RATWOOD (28 Dec 2008)

DaveL":14r32oin said:


> Blister":14r32oin said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to this bad boy \/
> ...



hi Dave I know what you mean about the grandchildren, my granddaughter has more woodturnings than I do as she takes some thing home every time she come in to the work shop she is 3 :lol:


----------



## CHJ (29 Dec 2008)

DaveL":1dxt4058 said:


> ..........Hollowing the goblet was not that easy,



Probably due to the fact that you did not have Mushroom to work in *Dave*.


----------



## RATWOOD (29 Dec 2008)

CHJ":3hs6q5tj said:


> DaveL":3hs6q5tj said:
> 
> 
> > ..........Hollowing the goblet was not that easy,
> ...



:roll: :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Dec 2008)

I don't know whart size the goblet is Dave but if it is as small as it looks then perhaps if you make your own tool. I have a small tool, round edged but cut flat on one side a bit like a cross between a skew and a bowl gouge without a channel. It's made from a 6" masonory nail and works great for small/miniature goblets, vases etc.

Pete


----------



## DaveL (30 Dec 2008)

Well I made this yesterday:




I did the lines with the back of a hacksaw blade, no doubt one of you will say there is a proper way to do them.
It has a glass tube to hold the water




Then today I turned a bit more of that holly(?), remember this?




Well on the sane theme I did those two:




Shape is not quite right but the hollowing was easier, presentation of the tool was the problem.


----------



## PowerTool (31 Dec 2008)

Progressing very nicely,Dave - the miniatures are looking good  
The way I normally do grooves is with the long point of a skew chisel (then sometimes burn them with a wire),but nothing wrong with the way you are doing them - like most things with turning,there is no right or wrong way,just the one that suits you best.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (31 Dec 2008)

Looks like you are headed Oldsokes way Dave :lol: It's only a little slope so you should be OK.

Edit:


----------

